
IBM signs $1B deal with Australian government - ddri
https://cloudscene.com/news/2018/08/ibm/
======
tonteldoos
The article mentions the boondoggle with the census, but left out the
equally/worse mismanaged saga with Queensland Health (which put IBM on a ban
list of sorts for Queensland government projects). This is interesting, to say
the least.

